# Hot throw with soy candles



## AshleyR (Aug 13, 2009)

My soy candles smell exxxxxxcellent cold, but since soy wax doesn't get as hot as paraffin, I find the hot throw is kind of lacking.

Anyone have any tips on how to improve the hot throw, or is this just a drawback to using soywax?


----------



## karma97220 (Sep 30, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> My soy candles smell exxxxxxcellent cold, but since soy wax doesn't get as hot as paraffin, I find the hot throw is kind of lacking.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on how to improve the hot throw, or is this just a drawback to using soywax?



i would add a higher concentrate of FO to your wax (i use about 1-2oz PPW with soy).  Soy wax is a more absorbent wax than paraffin, so more fragrance will be absorbed by the wax. You should also make sure that the FO you are using is made for use in candles.  Some FO's work better in soap than in candles IMHO. 

Also, try getting the same scent from another supplier and see if that works better for ya. Personally, I use Peak, CandleChem, and Shay & Co.  If one sells me an FO that doesn't work that well, one of the other 2 will make the same scent and it will work better...plus, they usually give me yummy samples for my testers and customers to try out! 

HTH

Chris


----------



## Vic1963 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have made soy candles for about 10 years now. 

 You do need to wick hotter with soy, than for paraffin.   Sounds like you just need to bump up your wick size. 

 Also, I use 10% of fragrance per pound of wax ( 1.6 oz per pound).  Use really good strong oils.  Let them cure at least 24 hours.

Pouring your soy at the slushy stage also helps them to set up more solid, which in turns gives you a better burn.  Its hard to get used to doing that if you have made paraffin candles for a long time.

Good Luck !


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 21, 2009)

I also fragrance at 10% and sometimes a good cure will make all the difference, I have had some fragrances that will only perform well when given a two week cure. Others 24hrs and they are good to go!


----------



## Superblonde64 (Feb 25, 2010)

karma97220 said:
			
		

> AshleyR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using 1-2 oz of FO is a good idea but you can only use so much before the FO causes problems with the quality of the burn. My question is, without using MORE, how do you get a super hot/cold scent throw? For instance how does Salt City Candles, Yankee Candles, Scentsy, etc get their candles to smell so strong? :?:


----------



## new2candles (Mar 11, 2010)

*soy throw*

The other forum I joined keeps telling me my candles have no hot throw because I have not found the right wick.  They do not believe in more than 1 oz pp of soy wax.  Some suggest curing for up to two weeks


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 13, 2010)

When I made soy wax I upped the amount of fragrance per pound and I also allowed the candles to cure for two days. You probably need to use a bigger size wick depending on the size. I've only make small pillars and votives.


----------

